

Ask HN: Idea for an open source library - kashif

Is there an open-source library that you wanted but no one seems to have gotten around to doing it. I had some time, I thought might do some hacking. Suggestions welcome.<p>Target language is Python, Common Lisp, Clojure, Erlang or perhaps even Java.
======
perone
A decent and Pythonic library for llvm.

